# can i use this plant



## shaggy dogg (Dec 17, 2006)

i have some cherry hedge and Hemigraphis repanda... "Dragon Flame", dragon tongue. i want to use it in a tank with 2 Dendrobates tinctorius in it . can anyone give me some help


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

You're asking if it'd be safe to use as opposed to if it would do well in a viv, yes?


----------



## shaggy dogg (Dec 17, 2006)

so it is safe for the frogs . thanks


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This plant is native to the Malay Peninsula and does well in shade so it will be great in the terrarium. It does have sort of an upright habit so I imagine pruning will be necessary.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

I googled it and it looks like a rather nice looking plant for a viv.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The Hemigraphis would probably do well but the Cherry Hedge I'm not so sure about. Isn't that a temperate plant?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Sorry if I wasn;t clear. I was speaking of the Hemigraphis nnot the Cherry Hedge which I believe would just rot. But, you never know.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> Sorry if I wasn;t clear. I was speaking of the Hemigraphis nnot the Cherry Hedge which I believe would just rot. But, you never know.


Thats what I figured. I just noticed no one had mentioned the Cherry Hedge. I think it will rot too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

The Hemigraphis repanda pics I saw when i googled it showed a nice purplish plant with white flowers. looked really cool. Here is one pic i found of it.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*ALternanthera and Hemigraphis*

The Hemigraphis will do well--maybe too well. I have used Hemigraphis alterna, and once established it isa weed! A more authentic, less invasive choice from the same family (Acanthaceae) are Fittonias, and if you can find them, Chamaranthemums. 

Cherry Hedge (Alternanthera) are neotropical, if I am not mistaken. They love humidity but really need bright light for good color. 

Have you been visiting Petco on order day?  Always a good move--if you can there before some kid puts the terrestrials in the water.. :roll: 

G


----------

